

Client-Side Web Application Development with JavaScript & Backbone.js - lrei
http://publish.luisrei.com/articles/backbone.html

======
andreftavares
These days it is inconceivable to make any webapp, big or small, without some
kind of Javascript MV* framework. IMHO Backbone is a great choice as it isn't
too opinionated to start with, but scales to more complex scenarios.

What would be "nice to have" was a part regarding memory leaks, as it can
become a problem with Backbone's Views.

~~~
lrei
you mean like if you fail to unbind/remove stuff?

------
zepedropaixao
Great tuturial to build an application in Backbone.js! Another great
contribution from @lrei

